# Ash Wednesday



## WaltL1 (Feb 14, 2018)

With today being Ash Wednesday, just wondering if any of the believers here observe Ash Wednesday and if so how/what do you do?


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 16, 2018)

Creeps me out when I see schmutz on people's foreheads every year.  I saw a newscaster lady with some. She looked ridiculous.


----------



## ky55 (Feb 16, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Creeps me out when I see schmutz on people's foreheads every year.  I saw a newscaster lady with some. She looked ridiculous.



Martha McCallum and Laura Ingraham on Fox News.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Schmutz? 
I had that cross adorn my forehead many a time.
While typically associated with Catholicism its not limited to that.


> Ash Wednesday is a Christian day for peace and the first day of Lent, which is six weeks of repentance before Easter. Ash Wednesday is observed by many Western Christians, including Anglicans, Lutherans, Old Catholics, Methodists, Presbyterians, Roman Catholics and some Baptists.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 16, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Schmutz?
> I had that cross adorn my forehead many a time.
> While typically associated with Catholicism its not limited to that.



I went Old School Christianity ie. Judaism.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 16, 2018)

I was in Lowes Wednesday and noticed ashes on a mother and daughter. I thought they were Jewish. It didn't even dawn on me then that it was Ash Wednesday.
It looked like it was in the shape of a cross or plus.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I was in Lowes Wednesday and noticed ashes on a mother and daughter. I thought they were Jewish. It didn't even dawn on me then that it was Ash Wednesday.
> It looked like it was in the shape of a cross or plus.


Yep a cross. 


> Ash Wednesday derives its name from the placing of repentance ashes on the foreheads of participants to either the words "Repent, and believe in the Gospel" or the dictum "Remember that you are dust, and to dust you shall return."[2] The ashes may be prepared by burning palm leaves from the previous year's Palm Sunday celebrations.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm embarrassed for humanity when I see displays like that, jus as much as I'm embarrassed when I see Hindu dots, burkas, messianic Jew sideburns. etc.  What the heck, People!!!??


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 16, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I'm embarrassed for humanity when I see displays like that, jus as much as I'm embarrassed when I see Hindu dots, burkas, messianic Jew sideburns. etc.  What the heck, People!!!??



I'm going to have to part ways with you on this one.
I really don't see it as any different as seeing a Christian with a Bible in their hand, or a kid with purple hair or someone with a concert t-shirt etc.
More or less just a visible expression of who they are I guess would sort of be how I see it.
Doesnt get any more reaction out of me other than "Oh they like the Grateful Dead or Oh they are Jewish or Oh they are Muslim or Oh they are a punk rocker" etc etc.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 16, 2018)

It's weird when Christians are fanatics but OK when football fanatics wear costumes, cheese hats and makeup.

I guess one could say at least the football fans only do it at events.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone even know what the ashes
are? Why do it?

Hint: Blessed burned palm ashes.

Why put that Cross of ashes on you head?

XChew a while, then I'll tell you..


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Does anyone even know what the ashes
> are? Why do it?
> 
> Hint: Blessed burned palm ashes.
> ...





> Does anyone even know what the ashes
> are? Why do it?


Hint:





> I had that cross adorn my forehead many a time.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 17, 2018)

It's one 'em ''divine traditions''. Probably originates with the sackcloth and ashes fasting done by the Jews under the law of Moses but with a new testament Catholic spin on it. To each his own I reckon.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> It's one 'em ''divine traditions''. Probably originates with the sackcloth and ashes fasting done by the Jews under the law of Moses but with a new testament Catholic spin on it. To each his own I reckon.



Catholic is the New Testament.
Spin came around 1500's sumptin'. 

Took off in 1611.
Been spinnin' (and splittin') ever since.

Don't take my word please.
Look it up.. I recon.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 17, 2018)

Em' Catholics keep good records. If you wanted to waste the time studying it you can probably track it down to the exact day that it started and who got credit for the grand idea. I reckon.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 17, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> I'm embarrassed for humanity when I see displays like that, jus as much as I'm embarrassed when I see Hindu dots, burkas, messianic Jew sideburns. etc.  What the heck, People!!!??



but you are not embarrassed with face tattoos, ear plugs, piercings, implants that resemble horns, teeth reshaping, or the like ???

geezzz


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm embarrassed for humanity every time I see a guy wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Em' Catholics keep good records. If you wanted to waste the time studying it you can probably track it down to the exact day that it started and who got credit for the grand idea. I reckon.



In order. 

We do. Most of them are in Rome in the rest of
 most known Christian archives. (look it up)

33 A.D., is the answer. (look it up)
Waste of time trying to reform His Church.

Jesus and the Apostles and ECF's (look it up)

Handed down tradition is all there was until about 350 A.C.
The Bible was The formation of the New Testament canon (A.D. 100-220)

Go ahead and look that up too.. 

Hit me up if you need anything else.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 17, 2018)

Martin Luther is the best thing that ever came out of the Catholic Church. Hehehehe. Look that up.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 17, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Martin Luther is the best thing that ever came out of the Catholic Church. Hehehehe. Look that up.



Don't have to.

Schism.

Look it up.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> but you are not embarrassed with face tattoos, ear plugs, piercings, implants that resemble horns, teeth reshaping, or the like ???
> 
> geezzz


That's actually a pretty good point.
Now I don't have a clue what Ambush thinks about any of those things you mentioned but yes....
If we think religion is silly/stupid then we think Jewish sideburns or burkas or Indian dots are silly/stupid.
If we think disco sucks  (which it does/did) then we think a person with a shirt unbuttoned half way down and a big gold chain sucks too.
And on and on.....

Of course there may be a great person under those Jewish sideburns or Indian dot or piercings etc. but it never gets that far because we already have determined they are an idiot based on what we agree/disagree with or don't mind etc.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I'm embarrassed for humanity every time I see a guy wearing skinny jeans.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 18, 2018)

Isn't walking around with big ashy crosses on your forehead contrary to what Jesus taught in Matthew 6:16-18?


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Isn't walking around with big ashy crosses on your forehead contrary to what Jesus taught in Matthew 6:16-18?


Actually its not required that you walk around with it.
Its ok to wipe it off 2 seconds after the ceremony is performed.
In my opinion walking round with it is just another case of 
"see what a good Christian I am" type thing.
Although its possible there is some element of comfort by having it for a period of time.


----------



## Israel (Feb 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Actually its not required that you walk around with it.
> Its ok to wipe it off 2 seconds after the ceremony is performed.
> In my opinion walking round with it is just another case of
> "see what a good Christian I am" type thing.
> Although its possible there is some element of comfort by having it for a period of time.



Could be.

Unless you are walking around with _it_ in a place like Mogadishu.  Then, further data could be necessary.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Israel said:


> Could be.
> 
> Unless you are walking around with _it_ in a place like Mogadishu.  Then, further data could be necessary.


Good point and no we wouldn't need any further data in that scenario.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2018)

I was raised by a preacher, and have known very few people in my life and area who don't profess to be Christians. I have never in fifty+ years of life actually known a single person who did any of the rituals for Lent, Ash Wednesday, or any of those type religious observances. They seem to be a lot more common up north than around here.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was raised by a preacher, and have known very few people in my life and area who don't profess to be Christians. I have never in fifty+ years of life actually known a single person who did any of the rituals for Lent, Ash Wednesday, or any of those type religious observances. They seem to be a lot more common up north than around here.


Yep its typically a Catholic thing which is the dominant Christian denomination up north.
And now that you probably have figured out where I originated from.....
The only Baptist I had ever met until I went in the Marines were the migrant workers we hired from down here in the South to work in the tobacco fields with us every season. Since they were all young black kids I had always assumed being Baptist was a southern black culture thing. 
I was surprised to learn there were also white Baptists


----------



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Yep its typically a Catholic thing which is the dominant Christian denomination ON EARTH, including all others combined.
> And now that you probably have figured out where I originated from.....
> The only Baptist I had ever met until I went in the Marines were the migrant workers we hired from down here in the South to work in the tobacco fields with us every season. Since they were all young black kids I had always assumed being Baptist was a southern black culture thing.
> I was surprised to learn there were also white Baptists



Fixed at least that part for you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Fixed at least that part for you.



Pretty much the only Catholics I have ever met in western NC are Mexicans.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Fixed at least that part for you.


I would appreciate it if you didn't alter my posts.
I/we are well aware you are pro Catholic (to put it mildly).
You can communicate that with your OWN posts.
Thanks.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Pretty much the only Catholics I have ever met in western NC are Mexicans.


I think its accurate that the vast majority of religious Mexicans are Catholic.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I would appreciate it if you didn't alter my posts.
> I/we are well aware you are pro Catholic (to put it mildly).
> You can communicate that with your OWN posts.
> Thanks.



Well then, since it's your rule and not a board rule,
recon I'll go with it.

Just so you know, there are, Worldwide:

1.285 billion Catholics.

920 million Protestants.

Now you know.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Well then, since it's your rule and not a board rule,
> recon I'll go with it.
> 
> Just so you know, there are, Worldwide:
> ...


I'm aware its not a forum rule. I just said I would appreciate it. No more no less.
If it was a good natured type of thing I wouldn't care in the least.
But its not good natured and we both know it.
I'm also aware of the relative breakdown of the Christian denominations.
There are ~ 1.6 billion who practice Islam
There are ~ 1.25 billion Catholics (using your number)
So what does that mean?

See how that numbers game works?


----------



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> I'm aware its not a forum rule. I just said I would appreciate it. No more no less.
> If it was a good natured type of thing I wouldn't care in the least.
> But its not good natured and we both know it.
> I'm also aware of the relative breakdown of the Christian denominations.
> ...



Thought we were talking about Ash Wednesday?
Lot of other Christian denominations such as Anglicans, Lutherans, 
Baptists and Methodists also participate in the day that marks the start of Lent.

Never heard of a muslim doing that.

And.. If you add up ALL Christians we are way ahead
of muslims, Buddhists and whatever else. 

Christianity (2.220 billion followers) 
Islam          (1.605  billion followers)

Yeah.. I know how the numbers game works.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Thought we were talking about Ash Wednesday?
> Lot of other Christian denominations such as Anglicans, Lutherans,
> Baptists and Methodists also participate in the day that marks the start of Lent.
> 
> ...


I'll explain this ONCE then I'm moving on.
NCHillbilly was talking about up north.


> They seem to be a lot more common up north than around here.


So my reply addressed up north.


> Yep its typically a Catholic thing which is the dominant Christian denomination up north


Both he and I are aware there are more Catholics in the world than just up north.
You used it to push your Catholic agenda and we both know it.
As for the numbers game, then you know there are more people of other religions/no religion combined than there are Christians. So there are more people that aren't Christians than there are that are. 
And you cant delegitimize other Christian denominations that aren't Catholic and then add them back in the mix when its convenient. Well you can but its pretty transparent.

Soooo if I misunderstood your underlying point then my bad.
But I don't think I did based on your other posts.
But its possible.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Well you did misunderstand. That's OK though.

I was just being a smart alec, mostly (but not just)
post #'s 13, 15, 19 and 23. Happens on here all the time.

That's why I don't come to this forum much like I used to.

I'm certainly not questioning your personal knowledge,
lack thereof or anything else.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Well you did misunderstand. That's OK though.
> 
> I was just being a smart alec, mostly (but not just)
> post #'s 13, 15, 19 and 23. Happens on here all the time.
> ...


I offered up the possibility that I misunderstood.
If I did, I apologize. My bad.
However your posts, the few that we have seen, are very pro Catholic and negative other denominations.
At least that's the impression you give/I get.
That's where coming here more often would help. The more you participate the more I/we can pin down exactly what you really mean/believe.
That's the classic problem about participating on forums. Lots of misunderstandings until you get to know the person better.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 24, 2018)

Not all Mexican's are Catholic! Some of them have escaped Catholacism as well as Mexico and they make good neighbors!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Thought we were talking about Ash Wednesday?
> Lot of other Christian denominations such as Anglicans, Lutherans,
> Baptists and Methodists also participate in the day that marks the start of Lent.
> 
> ...



Never been around many Anglicans or Lutherans, but I've been in the thick middle of Baptists and Methodists for half a century. My dad was a Baptist preacher. Pretty much everybody I know is one or the other, except for a handful of Pentecostal snake-handlin' holy-rollers. I worked for the United Methodist Church for six years one time. I was in daily contact with their bishops, administrators, and such. 

I have never in all that time known a Baptist or Methodist (or Pentecostal snake-handlin' holy roller,) to participate in any way, shape, form, or fashion in any ceremony having to do with Lent, and very few who even know what Lent is to begin with, or have ever heard of it. I had to look it up in a dictionary when I was in my thirties before I had half a notion what it was about. And that was after I saw folks talking about it on some TV show that was set in New York City. Again, it seems to be an up-north thing that just never caught traction in the south.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 26, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Creeps me out when I see schmutz on people's foreheads every year.  I saw a newscaster lady with some. She looked ridiculous.



had to google it.


----------



## Israel (Feb 26, 2018)

This is what comes to mind of the numbers game.


----------



## Israel (Feb 26, 2018)

Yet, this must also always be taken into account.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Israel said:


> This is what comes to mind of the numbers game.



Yep when people use the numbers game as though it proves something, they never really consider the flip side.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 26, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Well then, since it's your rule and not a board rule,
> recon I'll go with it.
> 
> Just so you know, there are, Worldwide:
> ...



It’s kinda of a courtesy thing, and not much to ask actually.

Annnnnnd I think we got your point the first time, not that it matters.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 26, 2018)

*Just so you know....*

Ranger Dave, AKA, Cracker Dave, got me on this board.
(Ten years ago)

Something about ragin' on The Pope, something
about that t'eed me off.

I have never met him but we talked on the phone 
a time or two.

My sig line says it all and I have a few more zingger's.
Can't pull it tho' cause  DS7418 put it out in plain terms.

My Dad's side of the family are ALL Protestant.
My Granny was a charter member @ Corinth
in unincorporated Youth, Ga. Born in 1908.
Her grave is across the road from the door.
(non-denominational, close enough to be Baptist) 

So, do I think if you are not Catholic, you are going to
double hockey sticks? 

That answer would be NO.

BTW.. Catholicism IS NOT ADJUSTABLE.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Ranger Dave, AKA, Cracker Dave, got me on this board.
> (Ten years ago)
> 
> Something about ragin' on The Pope, something
> ...





> Something about ragin' on The Pope, something
> about that t'eed me off.


Its kind of funny, although I'm not a believer anymore, when some of the folks on here take a jab at Catholicism/Catholics my immediate seemingly uncontrollable response is to get angry. It only lasts a split second and then its gone but it just goes to show how deeply imbedded that stuff is in your brain.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 26, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Its kind of funny, although I'm not a believer anymore, when some of the folks on here take a job at Catholicism/Catholics my immediate seemingly uncontrollable response is to get angry. It only lasts a split second and then its gone but it just goes to show how deeply imbedded that stuff is in your brain.



"although I'm not a believer anymore,"

Nuff said.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Big7 said:


> "although I'm not a believer anymore,"
> 
> Nuff said.


Huh?


----------



## Israel (Feb 26, 2018)

When I was a child this is pretty much all we'd ever see for dinner on Friday nights as we observed "meatless" Fridays...as some sort of sacrifice. Sitting in front of the TV watching the Three Stooges and Popeye cartoons with a seemingly bottomless bowl of this was hardly (for me) a hardship. Looked forward to it, actually.

And I still often clean up what the great grandkids occasionally leave unfinished in the pot, now. (Just can't find Popeye on Hulu)

Oh, the humanity!

PS Just had to Google the name Ed Herlihy to check my memory...yep...can still hear the dulcet tones of the man who voiced the ads for Kraft products...and especially that pot of gold...Kraft Macaroni and Cheese.


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 26, 2018)

When it comes to ''special'' days and doing or not doing I refer to Romans 14. I never was very good at keeping rules of any kind. Maybe that's why I'm so fond of Jesus.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 26, 2018)

I agree with NChillbilly. And Walt also. On this topic only. I had the same experience as well as view point. I have never celebrated ash Wednesday. Or put ashes on my head. I don't seek out symbolism but truth. BION.


----------



## Israel (Feb 27, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Its kind of funny, although I'm not a believer anymore, when some of the folks on here take a jab at Catholicism/Catholics my immediate seemingly uncontrollable response is to get angry. It only lasts a split second and then its gone but it just goes to show how deeply imbedded that stuff is in your brain.




There's a great difference between holding to religion (and being held by it) and the one who said even this:

Anyone who speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven...

Sometimes I am so ready to take offense at despite against his name I want to call down the fire, and then he reminds me "that's just you taking offense in your own religiosity, it's got nothing to do with me."

Yep, the religious jungle is dark and deep. Someone other is deeper and full of light.

Yet, I'm always rightly reproved when I would turn Jesus into an idol. And my own religiosity tells me "but _you are_ so far beyond that!"

Yep. Dark, and deep.


----------



## hummerpoo (Feb 27, 2018)

israel said:


> there's a great difference between holding to religion (and being held by it) and the one who said even this:
> 
> Anyone who speaks a word against the son of man will be forgiven...
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Israel said:


> There's a great difference between holding to religion (and being held by it) and the one who said even this:
> 
> Anyone who speaks a word against the Son of Man will be forgiven...
> 
> ...


What is even more odd to me is that it was organized religion that lead me away, that I rejected, that I came to believe was more or less a scam. 
Yet even still my initial response is to want to defend it.
I cant explain that. Its not logical. Just doesn't make sense.
I do think however it does offer a hint of how difficult it can be to walk away from it. You don't just wake up one day and say "yeah I don't feel like doing this anymore".


----------



## Big7 (Feb 27, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Huh?



Well, It's in your post.

And as a "although I'm not a believer anymore,"
you started a thread to get goats.

I bit and regret it. That makes me a fool and
you a troll.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## Israel (Feb 27, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> What is even more odd to me is that it was organized religion that lead me away, that I rejected, that I came to believe was more or less a scam.
> Yet even still my initial response is to want to defend it.
> I cant explain that. Its not logical. Just doesn't make sense.
> I do think however it does offer a hint of how difficult it can be to walk away from it. You don't just wake up one day and say "yeah I don't feel like doing this anymore".



That mule may be ugly...but she's my ugly mule, and no one else dare say a thing against her(?)


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Well, It's in your post.
> 
> And as a "although I'm not a believer anymore,"
> you started a thread to get goats.
> ...


You couldn't get any further off the mark.
You are Catholic.
I was Catholic.
You commented how a poster was bashing the Pope and it made you angry.
I commented although I am not a believer anymore I still get angry for a split second when someone takes a jab at Catholicism/Catholics.
That would mean the Catholic teachings are still imbedded in my brain even though I don't follow it anymore.
I don't troll.
Just sayin'.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Israel said:


> That mule may be ugly...but she's my ugly mule, and no one else dare say a thing against her(?)


Well that's an interesting way to look it.
Probably not far off the mark either!


----------



## matt79brown (Feb 27, 2018)

I love Walt1's honesty. Dropping out of religion is like being a convicted felon, marked for life.  I was deceived by sin. Some folks have been deceived by religion. I think it's easier to escape the real bad rotten immoral sin life that I came from, than the organized ''we're the ones'' hardcore do good religion.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 27, 2018)

red neck richie said:


> I agree with NChillbilly. And Walt also. On this topic only. I had the same experience as well as view point. I have never celebrated ash Wednesday. Or put ashes on my head. I don't seek out symbolism but truth. BION.



But from a Christian perspective where do we draw the line? A picture of Jesus in your house? A Crucifix hanging in your house? A Crucifix necklace? A fish on your trucks tailgate? Footwashings? Communion? Baptism? Fasting? Lent? Advent rituals?


----------



## Israel (Feb 28, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> I love Walt1's honesty. Dropping out of religion is like being a convicted felon, marked for life.  I was deceived by sin. Some folks have been deceived by religion. I think it's easier to escape the real bad rotten immoral sin life that I came from, than the organized ''we're the ones'' hardcore do good religion.



I think, at least as I look around from this vessel, and within this vessel, that there's a very serious pressing to apprehend a thing that's sort of _off limits._ It presses even when I don't know it's pressing, it's always working toward a seeming end in deceit, presenting a thing of filminess as the real for the chasing after. I can't say that I don't fall for it _every single time._ And the falling for it is always palpable to me, I can't deny. 

I think perhaps I see where this thing has taken advantage of a need too deep for me to handle safely, or _on my own_, but it is always willing to morph itself into a something that looks and presents itself then to me as _graspable_. And, like I have said, I fall for it.

It's this thing that I am deceived into thinking will tell me, _from myself_ "I am doing things right". Or, in the right way. I _need_ to be _right._ I need to have, to myself, this knowledge of being right. To be right, in myself. Of myself.

It's pernicious in consequence. For, in the falling I grasp at all the world and drag it down with me...trying to furiously find by hold...something that will stop for me, this dreadful and abysmal falling. I search my practice, my doings to save me...nothing. I plead from all I have done and all the world might have done "to me" for excuse, and all is empty echo. And all the world I drag down with me might just as well not be there, there is no comfort in it, nor fellowship. I cry into the void I _only_ know _now_ I have earned.

I get...stopped. But with this question in form from my catcher.

"Is it right for me to catch you?"

And "how right is it?"

I can only now say how laughably, extravagantly, wonderfully right it is. (At the time, the right and wrong of things kinda takes a blur...I only know thankfully, O so thankfully, the fall was stopped.)

"Do I alone handle you...or do you still need to show _to yourself _you can handle Me?"

My response in those moments...is simply "stay with me...however that may be possible"

And I see a cost in my plea. That I could never repay. And only bring shame should I try to.


When thou shalt make _His soul_ an offering for sin...

Who hath believed our report?  

Simplicity comes to deliver us from the pain inherent in choices...as to whether we "make (or did make) the right one".

I am just beginning to learn this: 


Do I prefer the company of the Physician and what his presence manifestly speaks of my condition...or do I want to tell myself "I'm doing alright"?  They are exclusive. And when clearly seen in a light not my own, no choice, at all.


----------



## red neck richie (Feb 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> But from a Christian perspective where do we draw the line? A picture of Jesus in your house? A Crucifix hanging in your house? A Crucifix necklace? A fish on your trucks tailgate? Footwashings? Communion? Baptism? Fasting? Lent? Advent rituals?



John 14:6. It is a personal decision. Every one is created different and are at different levels of spiritually. You have to ask yourself these same questions. Why do you do these things and what does it mean to you? That is what is most important.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 28, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Martin Luther is the best thing that ever came out of the Catholic Church. Hehehehe. Look that up.


A Catholic priest by the name of Jan Hus was a heavy influence on Martin Luther.

“One pays for confession, for mass, for the sacrament, for indulgences, for churching a woman, for a blessing, for burials, for funeral services and prayers. The very last penny which an old woman has hidden in her bundle for fear of thieves or robbery will not be saved. The villainous priest will grab it.” Jan Hus


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 1, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> But from a Christian perspective where do we draw the line? A picture of Jesus in your house? A Crucifix hanging in your house? A Crucifix necklace? A fish on your trucks tailgate? Footwashings? Communion? Baptism? Fasting? Lent? Advent rituals?



None of which matters one iota if you're heart doesn't strive to continually reflect Christ.


----------

